# Diablo II on vista?



## Accidents (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, as lame as this may be... I want to start playing D2: LOD again, and I have this damn vista laptop to do it on, anyway to play this game on it? I doubt it, but if thre is, i'd really like to know


----------



## darob (Jul 29, 2007)

First of all, stop playing the game, it's really really old and it's getting like CS 1.6 to many hackers. No offense, I used to play it I had to burn my cs so i couldn't play again.

Second if you want to play it. Right-click on the exe, then the compatability tab, the check box "Run in compatability mode for:", Click on windows xp.


----------



## Accidents (Jul 29, 2007)

okay, I need a bit of help on that, what do you mean right click on the exe. (as in what am I right clicking?) and why XP if i'm on vista?


----------



## darob (Jul 29, 2007)

Because D2 is not compatable on Vista, windows versions xp and later come with an ability to run a program under the parameters of a different operating system. I assume you have it installed, yes? 

If it is installed, right click on the icon on your desktop. (exe)


----------



## Accidents (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all your help so far, but it still isn't working 

I went into poperties, compatability, and clicked o "Run this program in compatibility for:" then Windows XP (service pack 2) was the option already there.

I clicked aply, and it still gives me the error message saying its run into compatibility issues. Is it just a lost cause now?


----------



## darob (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess so. That's the best thing i could think of.


----------

